

Ask HN: Appropriate Intern Hiring for start up - JMWes

With a limited budget for our start up we contemplating hiring interns.  This would allow us to have free labor while also providing real world experience to perspective students.  What is appropriate for the kind of work to let them do?  What is appropriate where it benefits both parties and doesn't take advantage?
======
gaustin
I don't believe it's legal for a for-profit organization to hire interns in
the US without paying them[1]. Obviously that might not apply in other
countries.

Anyway, the work you give an intern would depend on the skills and maturity of
the person in question. Some interns are going to be unreliable in some way.

When I was an intern I did everything a regular employee would have done,
except front-line customer contact (my employer didn't want clients realizing
the developer working their project was part-time).

[1] <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/business/03intern.html>

~~~
JMWes
In such an earl stage in a starup with extremely limited funding, it would be
hard to consider our non existent product a for profit venture. I think there
is a balance where both the intern and us could benefit. They get the
experience, and a chance to prove themselves. If they proof themselves and the
venture is successful they could later become full time. Does this sound
feasible?

~~~
gaustin
Depending on your embryonic product and where you are geographically, you
might be able to find someone excellent. You up your chances if building your
product helps someone build a portfolio (especially open source). Offering
some equity would be good too, but you'd have to very carefully balance the
amount of ownership versus the candidates skill.

My email is in my profile. Get in touch if you want to talk more. I might know
someone who might be willing to donate some time, if the project is right.

------
nickfromseattle
We are in the same situation. Though illegal I see many for-profit businesses
advertising unpaid intern positions, and I am sure they get hundreds of
replies, especially University students.

Between the difficulty in finding a job, and the fact that many students are
completely supported by their parents - they can afford, and are eager to work
for free in exchange for valuable experience/foot in the door/recommendations.

